# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ها (رشته ی برق)

## Erfan

*معرفی رشته ی مهندسی**برق
*
مهندسی برق، دانش تحلیل و بررسی ریاضیپدیده‌هایی فیزیکی است که به نحوی به بارهای الکتریکی و حرکت و آثار آن‌ها (از قبیلجریان الکتریکی، پتانسیل الکتریکی، میدان الکتریکی، میدان مغناطیسی، موجالکترومغناطیسی، نیروی الکتریکی، نیروی مغناطیسی) مربوط می‌شوند.این رشتهدر دانشگاه‌های ایران به پنج گرایش تقسیم می‌شود که عبارت‌اند از:
·        مهندسی کنترل
·        * مهندسیالکترونیک
·        * مهندسی قدرت
·        * مهدسی پزشکی، بیوالکتریک
·        مهندسی مخابرات
به تازگیدانشگاه صنعتی شریف گرایش سیستم‌های دیجیتال را به ۵ گرایش فوق اضافه کرده‌است و دراین دانشگاه مهندسی برق در مقطع کارشناسی در ۶ گرایش تدریس می‌شود.همچنیندر دانشگاه صنعت آب و برق گرایش شبکه‌های انتقال و توزیع تدریس میشود که این گرایشتخصصی مخلوطی از گرایش قدرت و مباحث مربوط به شبکه سراسری برق و مدیریت توزیع ومصرف می‌باشد.
در ایران مهندسی قدرت نسبتبه بقیه بازار کار بهتری دارد و بیشتر شرکت‌ها این مهندسی را بیشتر اعلام نیازمی‌نمایند. در برخی از دانشگاه‌های کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا، دانشکدهٔ کامپیوتر همجزیی از دانشکدهٔ برق می‌باشد. مهندسان برق سامانه‌های قدرت را طراحیمی‌کنند.
*گرایش‌های مقطع کارشناسی در ایران*رشته مهندسی برق در مقطع کارشناسی دارای ۴ گرایش الکترونیک،مخابرات، کنترل و قدرت است. البته گرایش‌های فوق در مقطع لیسانس تفاوت چندانی بایکدیگر ندارند و هر گرایش با گرایش دیگر تنها در 40 واحد یا کمتر متفاوت است. و حتیتعدادی از فارغ التحصیلان مهندسی برق در بازار کار جذب گرایش‌های دیگر این رشتهمی‌شوند.
دروس پایه ومشترکاز جملهٔ دروس مشترک میان تمامی گرایش های مهندسی برق موارد زیر را میتوان ذکر کرد:
·        فیزیک الکتریسیته
·        * مدارهای الکتریکی 1 و 2
·        * الکترونیک 1و 2
·        الکترومغناطیس
·        * ماشین‌های الکتریکی 1
·        * بررسی سیستم‌هایقدرت 1
·        * اندازه‌گیری الکتریکی
·        * مدارهایمنطقی
*گرایش الکترونیک*
*مدارهای پیچیده**الکترونیکی*
الکترونیک علمی است که به بررسی حرکت الکترون در خلاء درمواد رسانا و یا نیمه رسانا و اثرات و کاربردهای آن می‌پردازد. با توجه به اینتعریف، مهندس الکترونیک در زمینه ساخت قطعات الکترونیک و کاربرد آن در مدارها،فعالیت می‌کند.به عبارت دیگر، زمینه فعالیت مهندسی الکترونیک را می‌توان بهدو شاخه اصلی "ساخت قطعات و کاربرد مداری قطعه" و "طراحی مدارهای الکتریکی" تقسیمکرد.تکنیک پالس، الکترونیک 3، میکروپروسسور، معماری کامپیوتر، مدارهایمخابراتی، فیزیک مدرن و فیزیک الکترونیک از جمله دروس اصلی گرایش الکترونیک محسوبمی‌شوند.
*گرایش مخابرات
**یک**رادار مخابراتی
*هدف از مخابرات ارسال و انتقال اطلاعات از نقطه‌ای بهنقطه دیگر است که این اطلاعات می‌تواند صوت، تصویر یا داده‌های کامپیوتریباشد.مخابرات، گرایشی از مهندسی برق است که در حوزه ارسال و دریافت اطلاعاتاز روش‌های موجی و مخابراتی فعالیت می‌کند. گرایش مخابرات با ارائه نظریه‌ها ومبانی لازم جهت ایجاد ارتباط بین دو یا چند کاربر، انجام عملی فرایندها را به طوربهینه ممکن می‌سازد.مخابرات از دو مبحث عمده یعنی میدان و سیستم تشکیلمی‌شود.در مبحث میدان، مهندسان با مفاهیم میدان‌های مغناطیسی، امواج،ماکروویو، آنتن و غیره آشنا می‌شوند تا بتوانند مناسبترین وسیله را برای انتقالموجی از نقطه‌ای به نقطه دیگر پیدا کنند.در مبحث سیستم، نیز مهندسان باطراحی فلیترهای مختلف که می‌توانند امواج مزاحم شامل صوت یا پارازیت را از امواجاصلی تشخیص و آنها را حذف کرده و تنها امواج اصلی را از آنتن دریافت کنند به فعالیتمی‌پردازند.مخابرات 2، میدان و امواج، الکترونیک 3، مدارهای مخابراتی ،آنتن‌ها و انتشار امواج، مایکروویو، اصول میکروکامپیوتر از جمله دروس اصلی گرایشمخابرات محسوب می‌شوند.
*گرایش کنترل
**مهندسی کنترل و**هدایت موشک‌ها
*اگر بخواهیم یک تعریف کلی از کنترل ارائه دهیم،می‌توانیم بگوییم که هدف این علم، کنترل متغیرهای اساسی سیستم (که متغیرهای خروجیمی تواند تنها بخشی از این متغیرها باشد) بر مبنای برخی ملاکهای مطلوب می باشد. اینملاکها می تواند شامل سرعت، زمان، مصرف سوخت و ... باشد. به عنوان یک مثال ساده میتوان کنترل زمان اوج گیری یک هواپیمای جنگنده را در نظر گرفت. زاویه پره ها، میزانسوخت تزریقی و سایر متغیرهای تاثیرگذار بایستی با روشهای ریاضی محاسبه شده تا بتوانبه خوبی این زمان را کاهش داد.کنترل، در پیشرفت علوم دیگر نقش ارزنده‌ای راایفا می‌کند. به طور کلی می‌توان گفت مهندسی کنترل حلقه اتصال میان مهندسی برق ورشته های دیگر می باشد. علاوه بر نقش کلیدی در فضاپیماها و هدایت موشک‌ها وهواپیماها، به صورت بخش اصلی و مهمی از فرآیندهای صنعتی و تولیدی نیز درآمدهاست.به کمک این علم می‌توان به عملکرد بهینه سیستم‌های پویا، بهبود کیفیت وارزان‌تر شدن فرآورده‌های تولیدی، گسترش میزان تولید، ماشینی کردن بسیاری از عملیاتتکراری و خسته‌کننده دستی و نظایر آن دست یافت. هدف سیستم کنترل عبارت است از کنترلخروجی‌ها به روش معین به کمک ورودی‌ها از طریق اجزای سیستم کنترل که می‌تواند شاملاجزای الکتریکی، مکانیکی و شیمیایی به تناسب نوع سیستم کنترل باشد.
*گرایش الکترونیک
**مدارهای پیچیده**الکترونیکی
*الکترونیک علمی است که به بررسی حرکت الکترون در خلاء درمواد رسانا و یا نیمه رسانا و اثرات و کاربردهای آن می‌پردازد. با توجه به اینتعریف، مهندس الکترونیک در زمینه ساخت قطعات الکترونیک و کاربرد آن در مدارها،فعالیت می‌کند.به عبارت دیگر، زمینه فعالیت مهندسی الکترونیک را می‌توان بهدو شاخه اصلی "ساخت قطعات و کاربرد مداری قطعه" و "طراحی مدارهای الکتریکی" تقسیمکرد.تکنیک پالس، الکترونیک 3، میکروپروسسور، معماری کامپیوتر، مدارهایمخابراتی، فیزیک مدرن و فیزیک الکترونیک از جمله دروس اصلی گرایش الکترونیک محسوبمی‌شوند.
*گرایش مخابرات
**یک**رادار مخابراتی
*هدف از مخابرات ارسال و انتقال اطلاعات از نقطه‌ای بهنقطه دیگر است که این اطلاعات می‌تواند صوت، تصویر یا داده‌های کامپیوتریباشد.مخابرات، گرایشی از مهندسی برق است که در حوزه ارسال و دریافت اطلاعاتاز روش‌های موجی و مخابراتی فعالیت می‌کند. گرایش مخابرات با ارائه نظریه‌ها ومبانی لازم جهت ایجاد ارتباط بین دو یا چند کاربر، انجام عملی فرایندها را به طوربهینه ممکن می‌سازد.مخابرات از دو مبحث عمده یعنی میدان و سیستم تشکیلمی‌شود.در مبحث میدان، مهندسان با مفاهیم میدان‌های مغناطیسی، امواج،ماکروویو، آنتن و غیره آشنا می‌شوند تا بتوانند مناسبترین وسیله را برای انتقالموجی از نقطه‌ای به نقطه دیگر پیدا کنند.در مبحث سیستم، نیز مهندسان باطراحی فلیترهای مختلف که می‌توانند امواج مزاحم شامل صوت یا پارازیت را از امواجاصلی تشخیص و آنها را حذف کرده و تنها امواج اصلی را از آنتن دریافت کنند به فعالیتمی‌پردازند.مخابرات 2، میدان و امواج، الکترونیک 3، مدارهای مخابراتی ،آنتن‌ها و انتشار امواج، مایکروویو، اصول میکروکامپیوتر از جمله دروس اصلی گرایشمخابرات محسوب می‌شوند.





*گرایش کنترل
**مهندسی کنترل و**هدایت موشک‌ها
*اگر بخواهیم یک تعریف کلی از کنترل ارائه دهیم،می‌توانیم بگوییم که هدف این علم، کنترل متغیرهای اساسی سیستم (که متغیرهای خروجیمی تواند تنها بخشی از این متغیرها باشد) بر مبنای برخی ملاکهای مطلوب می باشد. اینملاکها می تواند شامل سرعت، زمان، مصرف سوخت و ... باشد. به عنوان یک مثال ساده میتوان کنترل زمان اوج گیری یک هواپیمای جنگنده را در نظر گرفت. زاویه پره ها، میزانسوخت تزریقی و سایر متغیرهای تاثیرگذار بایستی با روشهای ریاضی محاسبه شده تا بتوانبه خوبی این زمان را کاهش داد.کنترل، در پیشرفت علوم دیگر نقش ارزنده‌ای راایفا می‌کند. به طور کلی می‌توان گفت مهندسی کنترل حلقه اتصال میان مهندسی برق ورشته های دیگر می باشد. علاوه بر نقش کلیدی در فضاپیماها و هدایت موشک‌ها وهواپیماها، به صورت بخش اصلی و مهمی از فرآیندهای صنعتی و تولیدی نیز درآمدهاست.به کمک این علم می‌توان به عملکرد بهینه سیستم‌های پویا، بهبود کیفیت وارزان‌تر شدن فرآورده‌های تولیدی، گسترش میزان تولید، ماشینی کردن بسیاری از عملیاتتکراری و خسته‌کننده دستی و نظایر آن دست یافت. هدف سیستم کنترل عبارت است از کنترلخروجی‌ها به روش معین به کمک ورودی‌ها از طریق اجزای سیستم کنترل که می‌تواند شاملاجزای الکتریکی، مکانیکی و شیمیایی به تناسب نوع سیستم کنترل باشد.
*گرایش الکترونیک
**مدارهای پیچیده**الکترونیکی
*الکترونیک علمی است که به بررسی حرکت الکترون در خلاء درمواد رسانا و یا نیمه رسانا و اثرات و کاربردهای آن می‌پردازد. با توجه به اینتعریف، مهندس الکترونیک در زمینه ساخت قطعات الکترونیک و کاربرد آن در مدارها،فعالیت می‌کند.به عبارت دیگر، زمینه فعالیت مهندسی الکترونیک را می‌توان بهدو شاخه اصلی "ساخت قطعات و کاربرد مداری قطعه" و "طراحی مدارهای الکتریکی" تقسیمکرد.تکنیک پالس، الکترونیک 3، میکروپروسسور، معماری کامپیوتر، مدارهایمخابراتی، فیزیک مدرن و فیزیک الکترونیک از جمله دروس اصلی گرایش الکترونیک محسوبمی‌شوند.
*گرایش مخابرات
**یک**رادار مخابراتی
*هدف از مخابرات ارسال و انتقال اطلاعات از نقطه‌ای بهنقطه دیگر است که این اطلاعاتمی‌تواند صوت، تصویر یا داده‌های کامپیوتریباشد.مخابرات، گرایشی از مهندسی برق است که در حوزه ارسال و دریافت اطلاعاتاز روش‌های موجی و مخابراتی فعالیت می‌کند. گرایش مخابرات با ارائه نظریه‌ها ومبانی لازم جهت ایجاد ارتباط بین دو یا چند کاربر، انجام عملی فرایندها را به طوربهینه ممکن می‌سازد.مخابرات از دو مبحث عمده یعنی میدان و سیستم تشکیلمی‌شود.در مبحث میدان، مهندسان با مفاهیم میدان‌های مغناطیسی، امواج،ماکروویو، آنتن و غیره آشنا می‌شوند تا بتوانند مناسبترین وسیله را برای انتقالموجی از نقطه‌ای به نقطه دیگر پیدا کنند.در مبحث سیستم، نیز مهندسان باطراحی فلیترهای مختلف که می‌توانند امواج مزاحم شامل صوت یا پارازیت را از امواجاصلی تشخیص و آنها را حذف کرده و تنها امواج اصلی را از آنتن دریافت کنند به فعالیتمی‌پردازند.مخابرات 2، میدان و امواج، الکترونیک 3، مدارهای مخابراتی ،آنتن‌ها و انتشار امواج، مایکروویو، اصول میکروکامپیوتر از جمله دروس اصلی گرایشمخابرات محسوب می‌شوند.
*گرایش کنترل
**مهندسی کنترل و**هدایت موشک‌ها
*اگر بخواهیم یک تعریف کلی از کنترل ارائه دهیم،می‌توانیم بگوییم که هدف این علم، کنترل متغیرهای اساسی سیستم (که متغیرهای خروجیمی تواند تنها بخشی از این متغیرها باشد) بر مبنای برخی ملاکهای مطلوب می باشد. اینملاکها می تواند شامل سرعت، زمان، مصرف سوخت و ... باشد. به عنوان یک مثال ساده میتوان کنترل زمان اوج گیری یک هواپیمای جنگنده را در نظر گرفت. زاویه پره ها، میزانسوخت تزریقی و سایر متغیرهای تاثیرگذار بایستی با روشهای ریاضی محاسبه شده تا بتوانبه خوبی این زمان را کاهش داد.کنترل، در پیشرفت علوم دیگر نقش ارزنده‌ای راایفا می‌کند. به طور کلی می‌توان گفت مهندسی کنترل حلقه اتصال میان مهندسی برق ورشته های دیگر می باشد. علاوه بر نقش کلیدی در فضاپیماها و هدایت موشک‌ها وهواپیماها، به صورت بخش اصلی و مهمی از فرآیندهای صنعتی و تولیدی نیز درآمدهاست.به کمک این علم می‌توان به عملکرد بهینه سیستم‌های پویا، بهبود کیفیت وارزان‌تر شدن فرآورده‌های تولیدی، گسترش میزان تولید، ماشینی کردن بسیاری از عملیاتتکراری و خسته‌کننده دستی و نظایر آن دست یافت. هدف سیستم کنترل عبارت است از کنترلخروجی‌ها به روش معین به کمک ورودی‌ها از طریق اجزای سیستم کنترل که می‌تواند شاملاجزای الکتریکی، مکانیکی و شیمیایی به تناسب نوع سیستم کنترل باشد.امروزه با توسعه صنایع کوچکو بزرگ در کشور، فرصت‌های شغلی زیادی برای مهندسین برق فراهم شده‌است و اگرمی‌بینیم که با این وجود بعضی از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته بیکار هستند، به دلیل ایناست که این افراد یا فقط در تهران دنبال کار می‌گردند و یا در دوران تحصیل به جاییادگیری عمیق دروس و در نتیجه کسب توانایی‌های لازم، تنها واحدهای درسی خود راگذرانده‌اند.همچنین یک مهندس خوب باید، کارآفرین باشد یعنی به دنبالاستخدام در موسسه یا وزارتخانه‌ای نباشد بلکه به یاری آگاهی‌های خود، نیازهای فنی وصنعتی کشور را یافته و با طراحی سیستم‌ها و مدارهای خاصی این نیازها را برطرف سازد. کاری که بعضی از فارغ التحصیلان ما انجام داده و خوشبختانه موفق نیزبوده‌اند.
اگر یک فارغ التحصیل برق دارایتوانایی‌های لازم باشد، با مشکل بیکاری روبرو نخواهد شد. در حقیقت امروزه مشکل اصلیاین است که بیشتر فارغ التحصیلان توانمند و با استعداد این رشته به خارج از کشورمهاجرت می‌کنند و ما اکنون با کمبود نیروهای کارآمد در این رشته روبروهستیم.
*وضعیت ادامه تحصیل
*فارغ التحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی برقکه مدرک خود را در یکی از چهار گرایش الکترونیک، مخابرات، قدرت و کنترل می‌گیرد،می‌تواند در یکی از این گرایشها (اختیاری) یا رشته‌ای که برق زیر مجموعه‌ای برای آنتعریف شده، ادامه تحصیل نماید.این رشته به صورت: مهندسی برق - الکترونیک،برق- قدرت، برق- مخابرات (شامل گرایش‌های: میدان، سیستم، موج، رمز، مایکرونوری) برق- کنترل، مهندسی پزشکی (گرایش بیوالکتریک)، مهندسی هسته‌ای (دو گرایش مهندسیراکتور و مهندسی پرتو پزشکی، مهندسی کامپیوتر (معماری کامپیوتر، هوش مصنوعی ورباتیک) است. برای تحصیل در مقطع دکترای تخصصی، می‌توان، در هر یک از زیرشاخه‌هایتخصصی‌تر گرایشهای یاد شده میزان مورد نیاز واحدها را اخذ کرد و رساله دکتری را درهمان موضوع خاص ارائه داد. مسلم است این زیر شاخه‌ها، گرایشهای تخصصی تر این چهارگرایش است. امکان ادامه تحصیل در کلیه گرایشهای یاد شده در مقطعهای کارشناسی ارشد وتا حد زیادی در دوره دکتری، در داخل کشور وجود خواهد داشت. رشته برق به دلیلکاربردی بودن آن در بسیاری از علوم مهندسی دیگر، برای فارغ التحصیلان امکان تحصیلدر بسیاری گرایشها و دانشها را فراهم می‌کند.
*توضیحاتی درباره ی مهندسی**الکترونیک
*منهدسی الکترونیک شاخه‌ای از مهندسیبرق می‌باشد که به بررسی و استفاده از الکترون در مواد نیمه‌رسانا در جهت ساختتجهیزات مختلف می پردازد.شکل پیدایش این شاخه از دانش نوین بدین شکلمی‌باشد:فیزیک -> فیزیک الکتریسیته و مغناطیس -> برق(برق ، الکترونیکو مخابرات)بعد ازظهور ترانزیستور و تحولات مربوطه:فیزیک -> فیزیک الکتریسیته و مغناطیس |
-> فیزیک کوانتم | -> برق
-> فیزیکنور | الکترونیک : . مخابرت
. فیزیک الکترونیک
. مهندسی پزشکی
. کنترل
. سخت افزار و دیجیتال
. الکترونیک 
*تاریخچه
*البته این روش تقسیم‌بندی درایران معمول نیست و علت آن هم عدم آشنایی سیاست‌گذاران آموزش در ایران با دانشجدیدی به نام الکترونیک و عدم مطالعه تاریخچه پیدایش آن می باشد. الکترونیک بعد ازخلق ترانزیستور BJT از بخش برق جداگشت و به صورت مجزا فعالیت خود را آغازکرد.تا قبل از آن تفاوت چندانی بین مخابرات و برق و الکترونیک نبود. البتهمخابرات در آن سالها موجود ولی وابسته به لامپهای الکترونی و تقویت کننده‌های اتصال -جرقه بود که با خلق ترانزیستور برق و الکترونیک از همدیگر جدا و مخابرات به حدیبه الکترونیک وابسته شد که امکان رشد آن بدون الکترونیک میسر نبود و به صورتسیستماتیک به زیر مجموعه الکترونیک بدل گشت.باید خاطر نشان ساخت که مخابراتنیز در تحولات الکترونیک نقش به سزایی داشته اشت به طوری که طرح سیستم‌های پیچیدهمخابراتی منجر به طراحی مدارات پیشرفته الکترونیکی(ای سی های مخابراتی) شدهاست.
*زمینه‌ها
*مهندسی الکترونیک تمامی سیستم‌ها و ادوات الکتریکی و الکترونیکی رادر تمامی اشکال و اندازه ها طراحی، تولید، تحلیل و بهبود می بخشد.یک مهندساالکترونیک به طراحی و ساخت مدارهای الکترونیکی والکتریک با کارکردهای بسیار میپردازد.
*توضیحاتی دریاره ی**مهندسی برق قدرت
*مهندسی برق قدرت (Power engineering) یکی از زیر شاخه⁯های اصلی مهندسی برق است که با سیستم⁯های قدرت بهویژه تولید, انتقال, توزیع توان الکتریکی, تبدیل انرژی الکتریکی به شکل⁯های دیگرانرژی و تجهیزات الکترومکانیکی سروکار دارد. این رشته همچنین شامل راه⁯اندازی وتعمیر و نگهداری سیستم⁯های حرارتی برودتی و تجهیزات تولید توان الکتریکی مانندژنراتورها و دیگر تجهیزات الکتریکی مورد استفاده در صنایع و یا ساختمان⁯ها بزرگ نیزمی⁯شود. شناسایی دیگر منابع جدید انرژی الکتریکی نیز از زیر شاخه⁯های این رشتهاست.
*برق قدرت
*همانطور که دربالا اشاره شد عمده مباحث در مهندسی برق قدرت بر تولید, انتقال و توزیع انرژیالکتریکی و برخی تجهیزات مصرف کننده انرژی الکتریکی استوار است, که این خود شاملترانسفورماتورها, ژنراتورها, موتورهای الکتریکی و تجهیزات الکترونیک قدرتاست.در بسیاری از کشورهای جهان, دولت شبکه⁯ای الکتریکی را به منظور اتصالکلیه مولدها و مصرف کننده⁯های الکتریکی راه⁯اندازی می⁯کند. این شبکه در اصطلاح "power grid" نامیده می⁯شود. به وسیله این شبکه مصرف کننده⁯های الکتریکی می⁯توانندبدون متحمل شدن سختی⁯ها و هزینه⁯های مربوط به تولید برق به صورت جداگانه, برق را ازشبکه خریداری نمایند. در این میان یکی از وظایف مهندسین برق قدرت, طراحی و نگهداریشبکه⁯های الکتریکی و مصرف کننده⁯های متصل شده به شبکه است. تجهیزات متصل شده بهشبکه الکتریکی دراصطلاح "on-grid" نامیده می⁯شوند. این تجهیزات می⁯توانند به شبکه, توان الکتریکی تزریق کرده یا برعکس از آن توان دریافت کنند یا حتی, هر دو کار را باهم انجام دهند.مهندسین قدرت, فعالیت⁯هایی را در زمینه⁯ی تجهیزات جدای ازشبکه یا تجهیزات"off-grid" نیز انجام می⁯دهند. دلیل استفاده نکردن از شبکه درایننوع مصرف کننده⁯ها عموماً ثابت نبودن این مصرف کننده⁯هاست به صورتی که هزینه اتصالبرای آنها در هر جابه⁯جایی, امکان وصل به شبکه را برای آنها غیر ممکنمی⁯کند.امروزه بیشتر شبکه⁯های الکتریکی از توان الکتریکی به صورت سه فازمتناوب استفاده می⁯کنند که دلیل اصلی این انتخاب سهولت در تولید, انتقال و توزیعانرژی الکتریکی بدین صورت است. البته معمولاً در مصرف کننده⁯های کوچک توزیع به صورتتک فاز صورت می⁯گیرد که این به دلیل ضروری نبودن وجود سه فاز و همچنین ایمنی بیشتربرای این مصرف کننده⁯هاست. با این وجود در صنایع و مصرف کننده⁯های توان بالا برایبالا بردن بهره⁯ بری و استفاده از موتورهای سه فاز, انرژی الکتریکی به صورت سه فازتوزیع می⁯شود.نقش ترانسفورماتور در سیستم⁯های انتقال بسیار حساس است چراکهترانسفورماتور بهترین راه ممکن برای رسیدن به ولتاژهای بالاتر, قبل از خطوط انتقالاست. افزایش ولتاژ به وسیله ترانسفورماتور به کاهش جریان می⁯انجامد و طبق قانونتوان الکتریکی (توان برابر مجزور جریان در مقاومت الکتریکی) با کاهش جریان تا حدامکان می⁯توان تلفات را تا حد قابل ملاحظه⁯ای کاهش داد, بنابراین افزایش حداکثریولتاژ در خطوط انتقال به کاهش تلفات و درنتیجه افزایش بهره وری خطوط انتقالمی⁯انجامد.بنا به دلایل گفته شده در بالا, پست⁯های تغییر ولتاژ در سراسرشبکه⁯های الکتریکی وجود دارند. این پست⁯ها ولتاژ را در نزدیکی مولدها افزایش داده وسپس با نزدیک شدن به مناطق مسکونی و یا مصرف کننده⁯ها برای ایمنی مصرف کننده دوبارهولتاژ را در چند مرحله کاهش می⁯دهند.
*اجزا**مهندسی قدرت معمولاً به سه زیر شاخه اصلی تقسیم**می⁯شود**:
*تولید انرژی الکتریکیتولیدانرژی الکتریکی فرآیندی است که درطول آن دیگر شکل‌های انرژی به انرژی الکتریکیتبدیل می‌شوند. برای انجام این فرآیند راه‌های متعددی وجود دارد. از تبدیلالکترومکانیکی معمولا در مواردی استفاده می‌شود که منبع انرژی زغال سنگ (نیروگاهسوخت فسیلی), نفت, گاز طبیعی, اورانیوم(انرژی هسته‌ای), جریان آب یا جریان باد باشدو در تمام این موارد به جز انرژی بادی برای تبدیل انرژی مکانیکی به انرژی الکتریکیاز ژنراتورهای سنکرون AC که به توربین بخار, گازی یا آبی متصل هستند استفادهمی‌شود. استفاده از این نوع ژنراتورها دارای فواید بالایی است که استفاده از آنهارا در بیشتر صنایع بزرگ تولید برق رایج کرده است.هزینه‌های تولید انرژیالکتریکی در بیشتر روش‌ها به طور مشخص تابعی از قیمت سوختمصرفی و بهر‌وری در نیروگاه است. بهره‌وری در نیروگاه نیز تا حدود زیادی تابع نوع ژنراتورها یا میزان دمای تولیدی در کوره است.امروزه دانشمندان به دنبال راه‌ها و منابع جدیدبرای تولید انرژی الکتریکی هستند با جیگزینی این منابع وابستگی قیمت انرژی الکتریکیبه قیمت سوخت را کاهش دهند.
*انتقال
*انتقال انرژی الکتریکیشاخهانتقال شامل جابجایی توان در طول مسیرهای معمولاطولانی می⁯شود. این مسیر طولانی, فاصله محل تولید تا نزدیکی محل مصرف است. انتقال معمولاً طوری صورت می⁯پذیرد کهولتاژ در طول خطوط انتقال از ولتاژ محل مصرف کننده یا تولید کننده بیشتر باشد. شاخهانتقال همچنین شامل اتصال شبکه⁯های برق⁯رسانی مختلف با سیستم⁯های متفاوت, بین چندشرکت تولیدکننده برق, چند استان یا ایالت و یا چند کشورمی⁯شود.
*توزیع
*توزیعانرژی الکتریکیتوزیع انرژی الکتریکی در واقع دریافت برق از شبکه انتقال ورساندن آن به مصرف کننده⁯هاست. تبدیل ولتاژ وارد شده به سیستم توزیع به ولتاژ موردنیاز مصرف کننده⁯ها نیز در حوزه توزیع برق قرار می⁯گیرد.

----------


## Erfan

*براي قبولي در رشته  برق چه ترازي لازم است؟
**   
*
منبع:kanoon.ir

----------


## Erfan

منبع:kanoon.ir

----------


## Erfan

بزودی بقیه ی رشته ها...

----------

